# Sponge or Aquaclear for a 29 gallon shrimp tank?



## Aplomado (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello,

I want to set up a 29 gallon tank for cherry shrimp only, with plants (Java fern, Java moss and a few others). I'm not sure the best way to filter it. Of course, I don't want the babies sucked up. How to filter it?

Sponge only?

Aquaclear with steel mesh pre-filter? Something like this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Fish-tank-aquarium-stainless-steel-filter-inlet-12mm-shrimp-cylinder-planted-/160962814841?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257a21a379

A better option?

Thanks..


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

I would go AC50 on it. Just go to petsmart or ebay and get a fluval foam pre-filter, it acts a pre-filter (lol), keeps the shrimp from getting sucked up, and is more bio-filtration!

If you went sponge filter, i would use 2.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

The steel mesh will not work for baby shrimp. I use AquaClear 50 + prefilter 2 from ken's fish.


----------



## Bananariot (Jun 16, 2012)

modster said:


> The steel mesh will not work for baby shrimp. I use AquaClear 50 + prefilter 2 from ken's fish.


The steel mesh will work fine with baby shrimp. I go to h4n to buy them on theplantedtank.com. Those are shrimp safe for sure. The prefilter sponge will clog up really fast IME so I switched to SS mesh.

That being said.....it never hurt to just use a sponge filter. Besides the look, its widely considered the best filter for shrimp because it gives them a place to graze on.


----------

